# paçoca



## mimi_floripa

Hola a todas,

¿Cómo podría traducir al español la palabra "paçoca"?
muchas gracias


----------



## jazyk

Como se traduz paella em português?


----------



## mimi_floripa

Hola,

Sí, te entiendo, es dificil traducirlo. Talvez lo diría un plato típico de España con frutos del mar.


----------



## uchi.m

Jazyk está com a macaca hoje


----------



## Vanda

Como paçoca é um prato tipicamente brasileiro você não encontrará uma tradução no espanhol. Veja este artigo.


----------



## mimi_floripa

Te agradezco Vanda!


----------



## olivinha

Oi, Mimi.
Concordo que não há uma tradução para paçoca, por isso te ofereço uma boa comparação. Em termos de textura, a paçoca parece um turrón (típico espanhol), mas que tem o amendoim como ingrediente principal, em vez da amêndoa do turrón. Bem, existem vários tipos de turrón na Espanha, mas o que me refiro é este da foto. Compare-o com a paçoca da foto do link da Vanda.





O


----------



## Mangato

olivinha said:


> Oi, Mimi.
> Concordo que não há uma tradução para paçoca, por isso te ofereço uma boa comparação. Em termos de textura, a paçoca parece um turrón (típico espanhol), mas que tem o amendoim como ingrediente principal, em vez da amêndoa do turrón. Bem, existem vários tipos de turrón na Espanha, mas o que me refiro é este da foto. Compare-o com a paçoca da foto do link da Vanda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O


 
Olivinha, tambén há um _turrón, _de inferior qualidade que se faz com amendoim _(cacahuete ou maní)._


----------



## Zahrah

Para "paçoca" não conheço um prato análogo.

Para "paella" há um prato delicioso português chamado "arroz à valenciana". É uma possível tradução para a "paella" espanhola.


----------



## olivinha

Mangato said:


> Olivinha, tambén há um _turrón, _de inferior qualidade que se faz com amendoim _(cacahuete ou maní)._


Jura? É parecido à paçoca? Porque então seria uma boa tradução: turrón de cacahuete ou maní. Eu tenho que provar este turrón porque eu adoro uma paçoquinha.
O


----------



## Mangato

olivinha said:


> Jura? É parecido à paçoca? Porque então seria uma boa tradução: turrón de cacahuete ou maní. Eu tenho que provar este turrón porque eu adoro uma paçoquinha.
> O


 
Não juro, que posso me queimar. O _turrón_ não utiliza farinha de mandioca. E além da amendoa, (amendoin para o turrón ruim), no _turrón_ é ingrediente fundamental o mel de abelha, que não sei se se utiliza na paçoca.

*Un turrón «duro» con pegatina trucada *

El tribunal recuerda en su sentencia que si el turrón de almendra duro fabricado en Jijona debe denominarse exclusivamente «Turrón de Alicante» y no «Turrón Duro», no puede atribuirse a un turrón que se califique de «Duro» la procedencia de Jijona, y mucho menos si no es turrón de almendra sino de *cacahuete.* 

Cumprimentos

MG


----------



## Benvindo

Mangato said:


> Não juro, que posso me queimar. O _turrón_ não utiliza farinha de mandioca. E além da amendoa, (amendoin para o turrón ruim), no _turrón_ é ingrediente fundamental o mel de abelha, que não sei se se utiliza na paçoca.
> 
> *Un turrón «duro» con pegatina trucada *
> 
> El tribunal recuerda en su sentencia que si el turrón de almendra duro fabricado en Jijona debe denominarse exclusivamente «Turrón de Alicante» y no «Turrón Duro», no puede atribuirse a un turrón que se califique de «Duro» la procedencia de Jijona, y mucho menos si no es turrón de almendra sino de *cacahuete.*
> 
> Cumprimentos
> 
> MG


- - - - -
Olá, pessoal.
Com relação à paçoca e ao _turrón_, vale lembrar duas coisas:
1. Por paçoca conhecem-se dois pratos bem diferentes: um, o doce feito com amendoim bem moído ou pilado, com uma pitada de sal e algum amido, e outro, salgado, que é a carne de sol bem socada no pilão com farinha de mandioca, prato de resistência bem conhecido dos nordestinos, que pode ser armazenado por períodos longos, e que é ou era um alimento diário para dar "sustança".
2. O _turrón_ de amendoim é um doce apreciado também por aqui (pelo menos em SP), e conhecido como torrone; há os mais macios e os mais duros. Às vezes aparece por aqui um torrone macio feito no Uruguai, que é muito bom.
BV


----------



## olivinha

Oi, Benvindo.
O nosso torrone se parece a este tipo de turrón, só que o nosso é mais macio.
O turrón que eu me referi no post 7, bem diferente do nosso torrone e que se parece a nossa paçoca (a doce, hehehe) é este, só que a nossa paçoca é mais seca.


----------



## MOC

No caso de servir para alguma coisa, já cheguei a ver "paçoca" (assim escrito mesmo) num menú em Espanha. Para ser mais preciso, "paçoca de cacahuete", ou seja, de amendoim.

Espero que sirva.


----------



## Mangato

MOC said:


> No caso de servir para alguma coisa, já cheguei a ver "paçoca" (assim escrito mesmo) num menú em Espanha. Para ser mais preciso, "paçoca de cacahuete", ou seja, de amendoim.
> 
> Espero que sirva.


 
É que há problemas pela proteçao da "denominación de origen"

Ha inúmeras clases de turrón, frutas, chocolate, café, yema..... mas os mais populares são:
- Alicante (duro) elaborado com amendoas inteiras, e
- Jijona (blando) feito com as amendoas moídas. 

Acho que o mais parecido a paçoca e o "jijona"

http://www.jijona.com/

Bom apetite


----------



## Filiagape

Sei que quem abriu o thread já deve ter comido muita paçoca, mas eu, como uma amante também das paçoquinhas, resolvi "aportar un granito" à discussão. Há alguns anos, quando fui pela primeira vez à Argentina (Buenos Aires), me ofereceram um doce tradicional chamado Mantecol (marca comercial), é uma espécie torrone feito de manteiga e pasta de amendoim. Claro que não é uma paçoquinha, mas o gosto me fez lembrar uma.


----------



## Odinilson

Nas embalagens de paçoca pode-se ler a tradução "Dulce de Maní". Algo bem genérico, sem resposta de fato. É provável que as paçoquinhas sejam exportada para os nossos países vizinhos e "sem nome" Torrone, Pé de Moleque etc. Possuem amendoim e são doces.


----------

